# Where to watch the grand prix?



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My parents are over here on hols and my dad really wants to see the Australian Grand Prix on Sunday, any ideas of where it might be shown on tv in Dubai?

Cheers!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I have it on the Abu Dhabi Sports package with Etisalat E-Life. HD and in English with practice and qualifying as well. Not sure if you can get it with OSN. I imagine some of the pubs will have it on. I'm sure other posters will know.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

motojet said:


> I have it on the Abu Dhabi Sports package with Etisalat E-Life. HD and in English with practice and qualifying as well. Not sure if you can get it with OSN. I imagine some of the pubs will have it on. I'm sure other posters will know.


Du usually carries the Arabic language feed on the Abu Dhabi sports tier though you will get an English language feed for a handful of races (AD GP, the US GP, etc). I've seen OSN sports occasionally carry the F1 Englsh feed too. Anyway, how about Kimi?? Winner of 2 of the last 3 races, and one of the more understated guys you'll see. Ferrari looks to be strong, and Hamilton didn't do badly in his first stint with Mercedes (5th), hopefully Merc's cars improve with time and Hammy doesn't make too many stupid passing-in-the-pit errors this year.


----------

